
Is Success Luck or Hard Work? - Reedx
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3LopI4YeC4I
======
eindiran
Very interesting video (as an aside the title should probably have the [video]
tag).

The outcome of the toy model for astronaut selection is very interesting: when
the competition is stiff, the "luck score", even when weighted much lower than
other factors, can have an outsized effect on the final results. That fits my
priors quite well: most successful people I know work very hard _and_ had
quite a bit of luck along the way.

